# TGIF



## Anonymous (Oct 12, 2007)

The best part of the week FRIDAY!!! Any one got plans to do any fishing this weekend? I am going to try to do some. As long as the weather permits lol.






fishnfever


----------



## BensalemAngler (Oct 12, 2007)

I will heading to Lake Galena with the family to rent a boat and do some fishing. My son been sick all week so he has been begging to take him.

Side note, do perch have teeth? Can I lip them or is there a better way to land them?

Happy Friday to all....


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 12, 2007)

AnAngler - perch do not have teeth. At Galena use a small hook (#8 Eagle Claw Baitholder works fine) a small spit shot and a bobber about 4 feet up.

Meal worms or earthworms will give you hours and hours of catching fun.

You should expect Sunfish, Crappie, White and Yellow Perch, bullheads and maybe a LM bass or two.

None of these fish have teeth - but the white perch will get you with their gill plates - nothing deadly just annoying - bring a towel to handle the perch.

Fish from the Boat rental toward the dam on Creek road side - you will find them


----------



## BensalemAngler (Oct 12, 2007)

esquired, Thank you greatly for all you information and knowledge


----------



## Jim (Oct 12, 2007)

I love Fridays!

Red sox are on tonight! GO SOX!

I am leaving for Orlando Sunday morning for a work conference, and If things go as planned I will be meeting up with Bassaddict1976 and Shinerman77 for Lunch, fishing, and Basspro shopping....Should be fun.

The Patriots are on at 4PM! They are going to hand The Cowboys there first loss this year. :wink:


----------



## whj812 (Oct 12, 2007)

Im going out on Sunday morning on Norris and fishing all day. Ive not got much experience fishing in colder weather, and cooling water temps. I hear that the Smallies are starting to blow up around here though. I hope to get into a few of them.


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 12, 2007)

Along with meeting up with Jim on Sunday im hopefully going to be able to get a little fishing in. Well hopefully a lot of fishing in since the temps will be in the mid 80's which makes for some pretty comfortable fishing weather. This time though im beefing up my equipment, I've been obsesing about that snook that broke my hook and I think im looking for revenge!!!!!

Edit 1/2 later: Better yet maybe ill just losen my drag and move to a 3/0 hook


----------



## Nickk (Oct 12, 2007)

my fishing will be very limitted this weekend; I meeting someone to pick up ML casting rod that I plan to use for river smallies. I'm going to meet by a river and give it a test. I may get an hour or so in. I'm also going to spend some time building my cranking/spinnerbait rod. Since I don't have a metal lathe I build grips by gluing them up on a piece of threaded rod(covered with teflon tape) and turn them in a drill press. I'm trying a split grip this time around and glued up the butt rings last night!


----------



## JustFishN (Oct 12, 2007)

Jim said:


> I love Fridays!
> 
> Red sox are on tonight! GO SOX!
> 
> ...



Ohhh someone is dropping some dough this weekend heheh


ok so why can't I quote anyone anymore???? I left it this way so someone could tell me what I am doing wrong! All I do is hit the little quote box


----------



## Jim (Oct 12, 2007)

When your replying or quoting, Right underneath the box you type in make sure all those check boxes are unchecked. We dont like to Disable anything LOL!


----------



## JustFishN (Oct 12, 2007)

Jim said:


> When your replying or quoting, Right underneath the box you type in make sure all those check boxes are unchecked. We dont like to Disable anything LOL!



hmmm.. got it... how come it is showing it right now?? lol weird


----------



## Jim (Oct 12, 2007)

I edited your post and unchecked all those boxes! :wink:


----------

